# Pro-Painted = seriously?



## Bubblematrix

My bro and I often play this game, and it can have hilarious consequences.

The game is as follows, search ebay or google for models which claim to be "pro-painted", laugh your arse off, then share...


----------



## crisissuitguy

"pro painted you say" and it was priced at $75 HAHA NOPE








\
this was $80










oh the wonderful world of ebay


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I feel like this should be in the off-topic section, but I'll play!










This one makes me sad, the model and his story are really really good, but the paint doesn't do it justice. Should've thinned the paint a bit.


----------



## crisissuitguy

I saw that one too^^^^

anyone willing to pay $210 for a badly painted terminator?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

"Pro-Painted" but not pro-photoed...the "ebay auction WTF" thread over on Warseer is a good source of questionably painted and priced models.

While not touted as pro-painted this wave serpent is described as "There is ALOT of time put into this model."...and way too many layers of paint...









and last, but not least this quality pro-painted noise marine squad (if I paid a six year old and called him a pro):


----------



## shaantitus

This is good. I can now state that my armies are pro painted. :grin: They are done to much the same standard.
Should net me a couple of million on ebay. Sweet.
On a more serious note I have had a couple of real surprises on ebay. At one stage I bought a squad of chaos marines and havocs on ebay for not much more than the retail price and they were very well done.


----------



## DeathJester921

Saw several when I was trying to find an Angron model to buy off of ebay that were listed as pro painted. Well, you can figure out why that isn't exactly true since i'm posting here, but since the bids ended, I can't seem to find them. Believe me though, even I could paint Angron to a higher standard than some of the ones I saw. Still not going to paint him until I get better at the techniques though..... which might be a while.


----------



## Serpion5

Ugh, I'd put unpainted minis on ebay before any of those things. 

Seriously, if I saw something I wanted painted like that, I'd be telling them they'd have better luck stripping the model and selling it to someone who wants to paint it themselves (which I more often do). In the very least, you'd garner more respect this way.


----------



## Djinn24

My soul hurts. Real pro painters don't put it in there header anymore because of these ass clowns.


----------



## Archon Dan

iamtheeviltwin said:


> While not touted as pro-painted this wave serpent is described as "There is ALOT of time put into this model."...and way too many layers of paint...



What the hell. Too much going on with that one. Hurts the eye after a while.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Its ugly as sin... but I kinda like it, got a bit of 'character' like a falling down cottage in the country. I just wouldn't want to own it 

I've bought a few 'pro=painted' models in the past and then thrown them straight in the stripper... though you gotta admit some of teh pro stuff on there is just unbelievably good.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I've always found the pro-painters who suffer from small picture syndrome pretty funny. 

They make a fuss about how good their work is then provide photo so small you need a microscope to see what it is, if you were that proud you'd put up a good photo, surely? 

The other problem is that the term Pro Painted doesn't actually mean anything, when you consider that I've been paid to paint miniatures and I've done a fair few commission jobs for different people, I'm not an exceptional painter, never claimed to be but I wouldn't be lying if I posted up a miniature as pro painted.


----------



## falcoso

It is irritating


----------



## Boc

Found this one on ebay:










It's not a BAD paint job... but the dude is asking for $94.95 + $7.28 shipping for the fucker, not remotely worth it!


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Boc said:


> Found this one on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a BAD paint job... but the dude is asking for $94.95 + $7.28 shipping for the fucker, not remotely worth it!


"Edge Highlights by Parkinson's Disease!" is not a good USP:laugh:


----------



## Boc

I'm waiting for one of these guys who painted these to find this thread and be all like "HAY FUCK YOU GUISE I IS PRO!"


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

This one looks like he's screaming over his melted face


----------



## Bubblematrix

Burns victim marine to the rescue!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Boc said:


> It's not a BAD paint job... but the dude is asking for $94.95 + $7.28 shipping for the fucker, not remotely worth it!


This is my issue with some of these. Unless it is a truly excellent paint job, in general a painted mini is less valuable to me than the unpainted one.

That "Harlequin" Wave serpent intrigued me until I saw the $100 asking price...I can buy a new one and coat it in too much paint for less than half that price.


----------



## Jacobite

Boc said:


> I'm waiting for one of these guys who painted these to find this thread and be all like "HAY FUCK YOU GUISE I IS PRO!"


So am I tbh!

As soon as you label yourself as "Pro" you need to get a thicker skin. Just because one of your mates payed you 15 bucks to paint a mini of his does not make you a pro painter. There is a guy on TM at the moment selling some of his minis and he quotes the cost of the mini plus 20 bucks as a starting price for a paint job I could do. No. Unless you can paint like Xenobiotic I won't be paying you any more money for a painted mini than an unpainted one.


----------



## Archon Dan

Boc said:


> Found this one on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a BAD paint job... but the dude is asking for $94.95 + $7.28 shipping for the fucker, not remotely worth it!


Is that supposed to be an Apocalypse unit? Twin-linked weapons and Psychic?



Ddraig Cymry said:


> This one looks like he's screaming over his melted face


"Sloth ... love Chunk!"


----------



## Deneris

How about ONE plastic spawn for 85$?


----------



## Jacobite

Da fuck?:










Thats not OOP as the title states. $15 USD

and this for over 100 USD has got to be a joke:


----------



## Barnster

I was shocked when I bought a "Pro-painted" land raider. Although I got it half price (so I thought bargain) its taken hours to try and restore it so I can paint it. Already broken both doors at the front 

I actually quite like the idea of the Harlequin Wave serpent even if it is a little sickening to look at, that is kinda the idea with the harlies

A lot of these are better than a craze by one studio on ebay a year or two ago where they would spray with AP primer base coat one or 2 details and then quickshade it. To then claim Propainted and sell at 6 times cost is simply insulting

Most of the time tyhe issue of PP is not the quality of the paint but the barmy prices


----------



## Silens

If there are any commission painters here who have been in the business for a while; what sort of price would one be looking at for various jobs on, say, a Space Marine squad of 10 men?


----------



## Djinn24

Depends on the quality you want. That can take 4 hours or 400.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Silens said:


> If there are any commission painters here who have been in the business for a while; what sort of price would one be looking at for various jobs on, say, a Space Marine squad of 10 men?


As Djinn says, it depends on the level of painting you want done, I do a decent tabletop quality for £2 per mini for Space Marine sized models, which goes up with the level of painting and size of model. If its something big like a SoulGrinder then I'd speak to the customer and work out an individual price for that piece. 

If you want a squad painted to display standard then its going to cost you but I would expect that to be something you would also spend a lot of time talking to the painter about and working out the price and paint job you're looking for.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Hmm, a bit "classic" for my tastes


----------



## DeathKlokk

Blue Table must be stopped...

Lol


----------



## Djinn24

I hate their work. They don't share notes or keep records so you end up with shit painted 5 different shades. 

Had a buddy who airbrushed and dip shaded models with his own dip then did detail work with a brush, they looked so much better.


----------



## Nordicus

DeathKlokk said:


> Blue Table must be stopped...


Well it's a good thing they aren't pompous about their company. This is taken directly from their website:

_"Blue Table Painting is the most prolific and notable miniature wargaming painting studio in the world. We have blazed a trail in a previously untamed industry. We are a pioneer of the emerging miniatures painting industry, and have brought reliability and professionality to a service that barely even existed eight years ago."_

Wauw...


----------



## Djinn24

Blue Talks Painting is one step above WizKids in painting miniatures. Well except WizKids normally paints everything the same color unlike BTP where you get 50 shades of grey, Space Marine army edition.


----------



## Deneris

And what the HELL is this?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

The crotch cannon is disturbing...like a bad anime design


----------



## Djinn24

Guessing a Stompa of the Boom Cock Clan. Bet it burns a bit when he pees.


----------



## Deneris

AND it could be all yours for a mere 50$ off of eBay...


----------



## Deneris

From the same seller... the Bone Basilisk Chariot...


----------



## Loli

I really like the Harliequin Wave Serpent, if I'm honest I'd probably buy it depending upon its price. 

God knows what is going on with that Skull thing though. It just looks funky, really really funky. It's just bizarre.


----------



## Battman

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I feel like this should be in the off-topic section, but I'll play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one makes me sad, the model and his story are really really good, but the paint doesn't do it justice. Should've thinned the paint a bit.


Thats not too bad really (if you kind if squint at it) but you cant think you could say "Pro Painted"


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I'll give Blue Table Painting this, they have some pretty interesting conversions. That and I've watched their bat-reps.


----------



## Bubblematrix

love the bone orks, especially the price tags - kids, just cause you spent hours on it don't make it valuable


----------



## SvenONE

Equally as enjoyable is how awful some photos themselves are, out of focus, far away, terrible lighting (not being a snob, there's acceptable lighting and then straight up BAD lighting).

Are these people even trying!!


----------



## EmbraCraig

Not quite marked as pro-painted (and only asking for £0.99 for it). I'm no great artist, but I did laugh when I saw this listed as 'well painted'...

Tyranid Termagant - Well Painted - Warhammer 40K | eBay


----------



## Bubblematrix

Oh shit this one is good:


----------



## The Sturk

Not pro painted, but I do believe this must be shared:


----------



## Grimful

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a good laugh about what people consider "pro-painted" 

When a friend of mine decided to throw his decently painted Space Marines for sell, I told him to mark it as "pro" and charge an extra $30. Seems to be the trend.


----------



## Deneris

How about "Pro-painted terrain"? Well, the rocks are "natural", so the only painted parts are the bases... for only 130$.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Wow, that is a new one on me - I guess I must be an uber-pro terrain painter as I paint the whole thing 

edit:

well painted seems to yield some even broader definitions of both painted and in this case "well"


----------



## AledM

Found this "pro painted" riptide on ebay lol...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

AledM said:


> Found this "pro painted" riptide on ebay lol...


Again, not BAD, the edge highlighting with blue is actually pretty interesting, just not 'pro'.


----------



## Jacobite

20 NZD for.... some tree bark painted grey.


----------



## OgreChubbs

Can't sat to much about these models to be honest. You buy them off GW for almost the same price then after paint + brush+ time =tons of $

Hell some of these aren't as bad as some mini's I seen on some places won't say where tho lol :laugh:

Really tho if they try their best and spend money to list them on ebay to see if they can make a buck leave them be. 

BTW I am ashamed of you other Canadian who joined this, everyone knows Canadian's are better then picking on people. :so_happy:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

OgreChubbs said:


> Really tho if they try their best and spend money to list them on ebay to see if they can make a buck leave them be.


It is one thing to sell a painted mini...quite another to claim that something is "pro-painted" when it is not.

Sort of like this mini from a current auction:









No "pro" has touched that mini and to attempt to sell it as such is exaggerating at best, fraud at worst, and as such should be mocked.


----------



## Fiddlestix

What a fun game.  I've never been so arrogant to call anything I've sold on eBay "pro". A lot of the actual pro painted minis are hilariously overpriced as well.


----------



## Melikor40k

perhaps "pro painted" means they are painted by prostitutes?


----------



## Bubblematrix

Another complete gem, not considered pro-painted, but a conversion which I really can't understand:


----------



## Djinn24

The riptide is not that bad, just interesting color choices. 

The Eldar conversion is... Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Deneris

And I think this is supposed to be a raptor... I guess he's prepared for any situation... Only 40 bucks, including shipping...


----------



## neferhet

the raptor is outrageous!!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix

I especially like the dust - pro-tip - when ebaying, clean the item you are selling before photographing


----------



## DeathJester921

Bubblematrix said:


> I especially like the dust - pro-tip - when ebaying, clean the item you are selling before photographing


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Bubblematrix

Um... what? is this?


----------



## Deneris

I see you your... err... wraithlord... and raise you an old-school Necron riding a Ferengi starship... for only 20$, shipping included...


----------



## Djinn24

Some of these conversions make me laugh.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Deneris said:


> I see you your... err... wraithlord... and raise you an old-school Necron riding a Ferengi starship... for only 20$, shipping included...


The 223rd Rule of Acquisition clearly states that it is bad business to allow goddamn robots to ride on the D'Kora-class Marauder. The Grand Nagus will hear about this!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Bubblematrix said:


> Um... what? is this?


I remember looking at that one...to be fair it actually looks better from a side view...or at least you can tell that they were going for a Chinese dragon style head.










better being relative


----------



## Kreuger

Bubblematrix said:


> Um... what? is this?


Hey there bubblematrix, I can tell you exactly what that is!

That is the legs from an Eldar dreadnought, back when they were still called dreadnoughts. And instead of a head it has the front end of a Mishima Dragon bike, from Warzone.

Check it out:


----------



## HonorableMan

Is it just me, or is he a bit cockeyed? Only $74, though. What a deal...









I can honestly think of no circumstances under which this could be considered "pro-painted". At least it isn't being sold for an outrageous amount- although $4.99 might be considered a bit much.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Found this librarian today:










the back doesn't help the pro-painted cred:


----------



## Lanfear

Neither does the the librarian's front, never mind the back!!!
My favourite so far is the comedy gold that is the old school necron riding the space ship. Had me laughing out loud to myself when I saw it, brilliant!!!!


----------



## SwedeMarine

to be fair he didnt do a half bad job on the cloth. aside from the fact that the lines arent straight. its be best part of the model


----------



## Silens

How about pro-painted Flayed Ones? Only £1.99 each. They've been hunting some purple-skinned creatures apparently.


























I love the inconsistency with bases on these "pro-painted" Flayed ones.




And this pro-painted Warrior from the same guy. He's got a lot of "well-painted" models with a few of these gems thrown in.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Flayed ones been running through a genestealer brood?


----------



## Deneris

Found another gem... this poor sod used to be Lukas the Trickster... can be your's for only 25$...


----------



## Squire

Some people have a real nerve to list these models as 'pro painted'

They need to understand that if a model isn't excellently painted they lose value as soon as they're assembled, never mind painted


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Hooooooooly pap. £45 for this?! GTFO!








Is it me or would you?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer-40k-Ork-Warboss-superbly-painted-COMMISSION-AVAILABLE-/321159735442?pt=Games_US&hash=item4ac69ca892


----------



## Silens

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hooooooooly pap. £45 for this?! GTFO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or would you?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer.../321159735442?pt=Games_US&hash=item4ac69ca892


This is certainly not a badly painted model! It's actually really freakin' good! £45 is WAAAAY too steep an asking price though, but I think the guy doing these could certainly make a sale at a lower (much lower) asking price.


----------



## SSG.House

Remind me not to post my GKs when they are finished....
You all will destroy my ego and make me rage masterbate to midget porn.

But then again I will NOT be posting them as Pro or even well done.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

SSG.House said:


> But then again I will NOT be posting them as Pro or even well done.


Just don't post them as "pro-painted" and try to sell on ebay and you will be fine.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Hence why I'd never say any of my crap is "pro-painted"


----------



## Chryckan

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hooooooooly pap. £45 for this?! GTFO!





SSG.House said:


> Remind me not to post my GKs when they are finished....
> You all will destroy my ego and make me rage masterbate to midget porn.
> 
> But then again I will NOT be posting them as Pro or even well done.


Tbh if you posted something like this and didn't claim it was pro-painted most people would say that you did a good job and pat you on the back while coming with some friendly advice.

heck, most would pat you on your back as long as your models painjob were just neat and tidy.

It's the hubris of claiming a your models are pro-painted when they clearly isn't that people mock.


----------



## Deneris

Today's example... a "Pro-painted Space Wolf Sergeant"... errm, is he cringing away from his gun?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Stella Cadente said:


> Hence why I'd never say any of my crap is "pro-painted"


Same here.

I have sold a number of painted minis on eBay, but never tout their painted status. I usually just put "miniature as pictured" and leave it at that. Unless you are selling a really well/pro-painted custom army or figures in one of the "standard" chapters (UM, DA, BA, etc) a painted mini is usually worth less to a buyer than an unpainted one.


----------



## jams

not painted but this seller must be on crack! :shok:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eldar-Str...16?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item4ac7571c1c


----------



## bitsandkits

jams said:


> not painted but this seller must be on crack! :shok:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eldar-Str...16?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item4ac7571c1c


hes not only on crack but looking at some of his asking prices he must have a pretty serious habit to boot!!


----------



## Djinn24

69 pounds, holy shit.... If they sell i have about 70 in pewter i will sell.


----------



## bitsandkits

djinn24 said:


> 69 pounds, holy shit.... If they sell i have about 70 in pewter i will sell.


you would be lucky to get £69 for your 70 let alone his six lol


----------



## Djinn24

I know lol


----------



## SwedeMarine

Heres one. Decent paint job but definetly not pro


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

jams said:


> not painted but this seller must be on crack!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eldar-Stri...item4ac7571c1c


Wobble Hammer is pretty infamous over on the Warseer eBay outrage thread for his prices. Every week or so another one of his auctions are linked...but he manages to sell stuff.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

I usually list my stuff as well painted (sometimes very well if I did a really good job) I have had feedback say they were better than I gave credit so that's a bonus  

Never would I say pro painted unless it was eavy metal standard.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Eavy-metal is far from pro-painted


----------



## seermaster

this is very good until you see the price 989 pounds 25 pounds postage erk


----------



## kiro the avenger!

seermaster said:


> this is very good until you see the price 989 pounds 25 pounds postage erk


Did I read the price right our am getting like quadruple vision?


----------



## Doelago

seermaster said:


> this is very good until you see the price 989 pounds 25 pounds postage erk


Is that not a whole army we are talking about? 



> *Warhammer 40k Necron Flyer Army PRO Painted To Order
> *
> 
> Games Workshop Necron Flyer Army Pro Painted to order. Can be painted up with any theme shown in the pictures and with any basing!
> Cheapest PRO commission painted army on Ebay!!!
> 
> Comes to around 2000 points
> Destroy your opponents with 7 Flyers!
> 
> Army Includes:
> 1x Imotekh the Stormlord
> 2x Crypteks
> 
> Troops
> 10x Warriors (plus Night Scythe Transport)
> 10x Warriors (plus Night Scythe Transport)
> 10x Immortals(plus Night Scythe Transport)
> 
> Elites
> 5x Lychguard (plus Night Scythe Transport)
> 5x Triach Praetorians (plus Night Scythe Transport)
> 
> Fast Attack
> 3x Wraiths
> 
> Heavy Support
> 2x Doomscythes
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer...63?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3a83417953


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Stella Cadente said:


> Eavy-metal is far from pro-painted


Really? What standard would you apply to them then?


----------



## seermaster

Ah even so its a little extravagant all though does look ace.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Really? What standard would you apply to them then?


They are a nice display standard, but nowadays they seem to of lost something, what they paint isn't difficult to reproduce, I suppose its possible they have dumbed down their painting to attract newer players and painters, as before it would scare newer players off.


----------



## Orochi

Late 90s 'Eavy Metal was at their peak I'd say... seeing as they'd stopped those ridiculous Red power weapons and yellow heavy weapons.


----------



## Djinn24

seermaster said:


> this is very good until you see the price 989 pounds 25 pounds postage erk


For a 2000 point army painted to this standard that is not that bad a price. I know the exact technique they used with the airbrushes and while it would not be super difficult to pull off it does takes a good amount off practice plus equipment, and that is an award winning army in most stores.


----------



## seermaster

Oh yeah I realise that is actually properly pro at thirst I thought they wanted the money for just 1 nightstand witch is why I posted it.
It's good but for the price you could get 3 or 4 good army's


----------



## kiro the avenger!

But not painted like that!


----------



## seermaster

No but I would find it more enjoyable 2 have 4 armys than 1 painted like that.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

I guess


----------



## bitsandkits

Stella Cadente said:


> Eavy-metal is far from pro-painted


no sorry but it doesnt get any more pro-painted than eavy metal, models painted by people whos profession is model painter is as clear cut as it can get, pro-painted isnt a standard of painting,anyone painting to earn money can class themselves as a professional painter, just as a sports man who is paid is a professional rather than an amature who isnt, you can be a the shitest painter in the world but if someone pays you to paint you are a pro.

to be honest stella you could earn some decent money painting if you were willing,i have seen plenty of your work and you could easily do commision work or paint to sell online, you could easily and justifiably call your self a pro if you made a go at it.


----------



## Djinn24

Bits is right Stella you could, you are a pretty good painter. I liked your FoW stuff!


----------



## Jacobite

A couple of gems I've come across recently:

"Pro Painted" Drop Pod for 50NZD (retails at 64) - and somebody is actually paying that!



















And 1000 NZD for this Riptide (retails for 105 NZD):


----------



## Djinn24

The drop pod is not horrid and is 14nzd off, but the Riptide is 1000... That's not a typo is it?


----------



## Jacobite

It's just been basecoated and washed. That's not pro painted. Na the Riptides not a typo, somebody asked him that and he responded "No, I love this model =)"


----------



## Stella Cadente

djinn24 said:


> Bits is right Stella you could, you are a pretty good painter. I liked your FoW stuff!


Flames...of war stuff?......*twitches in anger* calm...calm...calm...........and relax.

I highly doubt anyone would ask me, I only ever did it once, I even offered to paint somebodies American war of Independence army for £1 a metal model, he didn't seem interested so never got a fully painted army for the day, I can do 24 a week easy, plus with no eBay account or PayPal account I can't really sell online.


----------



## Serpion5

Jacobite said:


> Na the Riptides not a typo, somebody asked him that and he responded "No, I love this model =)"


Then keep it moron. It ain't selling for that.


----------



## Djinn24

Wasn't the models you posted up Flames of War Stella? I am slightly confused.


----------



## Stella Cadente

djinn24 said:


> Wasn't the models you posted up Flames of War Stella? I am slightly confused.


Nope, never painted any flames of war stuff, I don't touch it, only WWII I posted long ago was my plastic warlord games German infantry and die-waffenkammer tiger (both of which I had to sell to afford food), but I do have 10 artizan designs Germans I need to get painted up.


----------



## Ivanzypher

Yeah most of the "pro painted" stuff on ebay is laughable. Wonder if anyone actually falls for it.


----------



## fatmantis

Jacobite said:


> A couple of gems I've come across recently:
> 
> "Pro Painted" Drop Pod for 50NZD (retails at 64) - and somebody is actually paying that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 1000 NZD for this Riptide (retails for 105 NZD):


i saw this one too, and i commented on it " im sorry. this is pro pained?" he never replied who ever brought should be very disappointed.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Lol the Dark Angels icons on that pod haven't even been touched.


----------



## Its Rumble

Warhammer 40K Space Wolves Space Marine Sgt. Pro Painted

Yours for $19.99!


----------



## Its Rumble

Ork Warboss AOBR pro painted primed warhammer 40k army lot ork

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ork-Warboss.../221276563049?pt=Games_US&hash=item33851c6669


seriously...


----------



## Stella Cadente

My god, look at the shading and highlights on that ork, beautiful paintjob, could never match that


----------



## Djinn24

Pro painted primed.... Dafuq


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

Pro Primed?:grin:


----------



## falcoso

What's worrrying is that it isn't primed all that well either...


----------



## Kreuger

I love this stuff like this.

It's like the punk music of miniature painting, "three colors and the truth."

Warhammer 40k: Pro Painted Eldar Falcon and Vyper Jetbike


----------



## Djinn24

That would be airbrushed about 3 minutes after I opened it.


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah pretty sure that's simply one selectively applied layer of paint over the primer... and the gems of course.

EDIT: Just seen the price! What the hell is he thinking asking 130 USD for that!


----------



## Kreuger

Man I'd love to get my hands on eBay sales data to do a statistical analysis and figure out how often these inflated "pro-painted" models actually sell; or if they don't move and the seller has to mark them down, down, down.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just found these while looking to see how much I should charge for a sprue of scouts I'll never use.

40k Pro Painted Scout Squad


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

At least they're not that expensive compared to the others...


----------



## Loli

I love this thread. 

Those scouts are horrible


----------



## neferhet

My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## SSG.House

Kreuger said:


> I love this stuff like this.
> 
> It's like the punk music of miniature painting, "three colors and the truth."
> 
> Warhammer 40k: Pro Painted Eldar Falcon and Vyper Jetbike



That paint looks rough.....too many air bubbles and uneven. Im a novice painter and even I know I could do a better job with a little time, effort and pride.


----------



## Loki1416

http://clarksville.craigslist.org/tag/4072302652.html

"I have for sale a forgeworld slaanesh daemon prince built and pro painted! Price pretty firm will accept cash only, and warmachine cryx army or protectorate of menoth armies. Otherwise just $150 cash!!!"

Not sure what this guys smoking, but it must be some strong stuff! This thing is a $123 brand new. So his "pro painting" is worth $27.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

^Roflysst!:laugh:


----------



## Lanfear

*Pro painted - if you are blind.*

That Slaanesh Daemon is so well pro painted it would fit into any well painted army. All you would need is a spray undercoat, a decent paint job and a good basing technique. Other than that it looks really professionally presented. :shok:


----------



## Kreuger

Who can tell with photos that bad?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Heres a good un'








350$ as a starting bid?

Here's the Link


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Heres a good un'
> 
> 350$ as a starting bid?
> 
> Here's the Link


Yeah that's just.... wauw.


----------



## Djinn24

Loki1416 said:


> http://clarksville.craigslist.org/tag/4072302652.html
> 
> "I have for sale a forgeworld slaanesh daemon prince built and pro painted! Price pretty firm will accept cash only, and warmachine cryx army or protectorate of menoth armies. Otherwise just $150 cash!!!"
> 
> Not sure what this guys smoking, but it must be some strong stuff! This thing is a $123 brand new. So his "pro painting" is worth $27.


I think I may know this guy from while I was down at Campbell. I am pretty sure in fact that I know him. 

If it is the same guy his paint jobs aren't to bad but he is a speed airbrusher and dipper.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

SwedeMarine said:


> Heres a good un'
> 
> 350$ as a starting bid?
> 
> Here's the Link


While calling that pro-painted is a stretch (any good commission painter could handle his yellows and shading better) it isn't painted too badly.

As for the price...I would not be surprised if the seller gets at least the 350 minimum.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm not that great at painting, but some of these are just terribad.

I'm not sure if this reflects worse on the 'pro' painters themselves or the people silly enough to buy there models.


----------



## Shas'Ui

iamtheeviltwin said:


>


----------



## Melikor40k

on eBay now

Professionally Painted Warhammer

the true face of chaos


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

melikor40k said:


> on ebay now
> 
> professionally painted warhammer
> 
> the true face of chaos


my eyes! My eyes! Oh god emperor my eyes!


----------



## Nordicus

I don't think he could have given that a thicker coat of paint, even if he tried!

Damn... Not even Abaddon deserves that kind of treatment


----------



## SwedeMarine

Haha looks like something i painted when i first started.


----------



## neferhet

This people must have a serious couple of balls to call such heinous horrors "professionally painted" and to ask money for that...


----------



## Silens

A part of me hopes they see this thread and humbly accept that they're not good painters... A part of me hopes that they never see this thread as they must be like 12 years old and their tiny hearts will be crushed... 

On second thoughts, I'm 100% evil so let's find them and show them the thread.


----------



## Shas'Ui

SwedeMarine said:


> Haha looks like something i painted when i first started.


well that gives me some depressing optimism for when I get my 1st army going




neferhet said:


> This people must have a serious couple of balls to call such heinous horrors "professionally painted" and to ask money for that...


If they are actually making money from the stuff then I guess you could call them professional


----------



## SwedeMarine

Shas'Ui said:


> well that gives me some depressing optimism for when I get my 1st army going


I started painting when i was 11 so dont let me bring you down


----------



## neferhet

Shas'Ui said:


> If they are actually making money from the stuff then I guess you could call them professional


That is quite a depressing tought, for me...


----------



## Jacobite

Mother of god the person who painted that Abaddon shouldn't be allowed near a paint brush ever again!


----------



## Iraqiel

Shas'Ui said:


> well that gives me some depressing optimism for when I get my 1st army going





SwedeMarine said:


> I started painting when i was 11 so dont let me bring you down


Plus you should see Swede's painting now. It's crazy good.


----------



## LazyG

Not like, mind shatteringly overpriced, but pro painted..........?










Ebay

Oh and this is weird

They might be well painted but i can barely see due to the shots, and the front image is just the gw box for the minis. WHat makes me laugh is that for a pro painter, that is one hell of a logo s/he put on the paper!










Ebay link


----------



## neferhet

this is so LOL!


----------



## Silens

LazyG said:


> Not like, mind shatteringly overpriced, but pro painted..........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay


Definitely pro-painted! Space is dark, isn't it? Why would you be able to see any of the ship? The red circle is just a giant light on the ship.


----------



## Lanfear

*Poor Ultramarines Honour Guard*

Luckily the picture, grainy as it is, is just good enough to be able to make out a shit paint job on those poor Ultramarines! Oh, sorry, it's meant to be pro painted you say. Well, in that case I meant to say .........:laugh:


----------



## falcoso

LazyG said:


> Oh and this is weird
> 
> They might be well painted but i can barely see due to the shots, and the front image is just the gw box for the minis. WHat makes me laugh is that for a pro painter, that is one hell of a logo s/he put on the paper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay link


Think it is also worth sharing with everyone what was put i the description:

*"The ultra marines pro painted marneous calgar and his full honour guard. You can't ask for a stronger Hq.

This has it all, it's an army in its own right.

They fight off tyranid armies for a warm up.

This full set will not disappoint, it's an amazing new paint job taken 82 painting hours to complete.unused since.

Here are the full detailed pictures of all of the models. And the 82 hours were well worth it as they look so good I wish I had ultra marines now and could keep them myself."
*
I have spent less than 82 hours painting a unit and come out with a much better job than he has...


----------



## SwedeMarine

LazyG said:


> Oh and this is weird
> 
> They might be well painted but i can barely see due to the shots, and the front image is just the gw box for the minis. WHat makes me laugh is that for a pro painter, that is one hell of a logo s/he put on the paper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay link


At 20 GBP i really hope he doesnt quit his/her dayjob. The set alone is 59$. brand new. And seriously OOP Metal? then again as the saying goes theres a Sucker born every minute.


----------



## Shas'Ui

Jacobite said:


> Mother of god the person who painted that Abaddon shouldn't be allowed near a paint brush ever again!


----------



## SwedeMarine

lawl!


----------



## Lanfear

82 hours!!! 82 minutes more like! :gamer1:


----------



## Varakir

This 'vintage pro painted space marine' is starting at only £0.99p and only £4 for P&P. I assume the high postage is to ensure the protection of this stunning paint work.


----------



## neferhet

You can actually spot blue paint under the metalic areas. the model was primed blue then washed mud and the trimmed with chainamil and green...5 £...i can buy a better blojob from an old teethless hag for less. I'd rather have the teethless BJ, actually.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Another quality "Pro" painting job:


----------



## Jacobite

If you were after those classic minis that price isn't so bad. Be a pity if he got what he wanted for them as he might think it was because of the paint job.


----------



## morfangdakka

This is propainted by a new painting service.


----------



## Loki1416

Then they are NOT going to go far in life. The way that red is put on is horrible, and that's putting it nicely.


----------



## Jacobite

It looks similar to the way I am doing mine for my Minotaurs. However:

1) I don't claim to be a pro painter
2) Minotaurs aren't primarily red
3) I go over and do another couple of layers of red to build up texture.
4) I weather mine


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

It is another great example (of many in this thread) of a table-top quality mini being billed as "pro"...mainly people found a way to get hits on their ebay auctions and have jumped on it.


----------



## Mokuren

Well if that is pro level then I'm a pro painter. That's good, I thought I was a rather bad painter.

I suppose I can really start uploading pics of my sisters as they're nearly done. Still not going to label them 'pro painted' though, even if it won't get hits to my Heresy gallery.


----------



## Ravion

Its really pathetic that these people r calling there finished products pro painted. As for that abaddon model would someone please throw a krak grenade at it. Then for good measure throw another one just make sure its completely destroyed!


----------



## venomlust

Even a description of "painted" would be misleading, and yet, "PRO PAINTED" finds its way into the title. $65 buyout, I think I better jump on this!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I actually find that to be a rather clever conversion for a chaos rhino. However, painted is not a word I would apply to it.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Clever yes. a bargain definetly not


----------



## SwedeMarine

We have another winner. As its MUch better than the Rhino at the same price 65$. Im buying twelve!


----------



## darkreever

Oh so thats where my first landspeeder got to, and here I was so proud of my first attempt at both yellow and weathering/damage back when I was ten.:laugh:


----------



## Jacobite

Does the mold line on the multi melta cost extra?


----------



## Moriouce

venomlust said:


> Even a description of "painted" would be misleading, and yet, "PRO PAINTED" finds its way into the title. $65 buyout, I think I better jump on this!


I thought it was a renegade Exorcist? Any Battle Sisters turned to Slaanesh?


----------



## Hellados

I would only ever post pro painted if I had a golden demon certificate/trophy/sword to back it up


----------



## neferhet

venomlust said:


> Even a description of "painted" would be misleading, and yet, "PRO PAINTED" finds its way into the title. $65 buyout, I think I better jump on this!


This gave me cancer.


----------



## Kreuger

I think it's appropriate to say "pro-painted" if you have been paid to paint commissions and you produce good work.


----------



## SwedeMarine

At Least this Bloke is Honest and not asking a ridiculous Amount for it.


----------



## Loki1416

$20 for 5 termi's isn't bad. Actually refreshing to see someone say they are badly painted. On the flip side, takes the fun away when we can't make fun of them! lol


----------



## fatmantis

so after reading these terrable "pro painted" i though it was time to add some i found from china..this guy call him self " top commission shop" translated form Chinese
the guy wants 450 rmb for each of these jobs it equates to about 74usd


----------



## fatmantis

some more of this guys of so top commission work..ranging form40-80 usd


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Thick paint, no highlighting/shading, and mold lines everywhere...top commission shop indeed.


----------



## Nordicus

Ultimate paintjob. Much skill, very space marine. Wow. So Warhammer!


----------



## Shas'Ui

fatmantis said:


> some more of this guys of so top commission work..ranging form40-80 usd


----------



## SwedeMarine

If i commisioned work and it got returned to me like that Id Flip my shit.


----------



## Nordicus

There's also this beauty - Naturally "pro-painted".

















At least he only claims to want 22£ for it - But still, it stretches the term "pro-painted" pretty far.

_"This model has over 32 hours of painting from the model, detail and base which is customised to make this a one of a kind.
Most of these models are completed using washes alone which leaves you with a very mono tone result, this has hours and hours of painting plus further hours of washes and shading. Leaving a bright, defined, model which looks as it should like a daemon from the warp!"_

_"You can't not help but want this in your team.... It is an amazing model...."_


----------



## Ryu_Niimura

While it's not something I would consider " pro-painted" it does look really nice imo.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Its nicely painted and definetly tabletop standard. But definelty not Pro.


----------



## Grokfog

Apologies for the thread necromancy, but I saw these and HAD to share.




And then there's this guy. I know Venerable dreads don't get out much, but surely the chapter serfs can flick a duster about once in a while?


----------



## neferhet

the libby is actually one of the best painted model in this thread...


----------



## Grokfog

neferhet said:


> the libby is actually one of the best painted model in this thread...


That's a terrifying thought :shok:

I also spotted this one.... Here


----------



## Kreuger

Wow, classic model. I always liked that incarnation of captain Tycho. But the poor guy its drowning in awful paint. . . or offal paint as the case may be.


----------



## Zion

Here's a good one for the thread:









Someone needs to get this man a good plastic surgeon!









Also someone needs to teach people on eBay how to take pictures. A tiny, uncropped image of a model from 3' away is not good photography.


----------



## neferhet

Grokfog said:


> That's a terrifying thought :shok:
> 
> I also spotted this one.... Here


that tycho wants to die, i can hear him screaming internally from here in italy


----------



## SilverTabby

Sorry fOr the necro, but I opened a random page on the thread (10) and found this, and felt it needed a response. 



Stella Cadente said:


> They are a nice display standard, but nowadays they seem to of lost something, what they paint isn't difficult to reproduce, I suppose its possible they have dumbed down their painting to attract newer players and painters, as before it would scare newer players off.


This is true. Much of what 'eavy metal does these days is for display. They do one of everything for the box covers, a few more if it's a troops choice, then varients. Back when I was there - and I was there for ten years - (and it's still visible in the codeces), there was also scope for 'nicer varients'. 
The stuff that isn't box cover is done to what EM refers to as a basic standard. This tends to be only three or four highlights per colour, and is something your average game can aspire to quite easily. 
The box cover stuff is done to a ridiculous deadline. You get 2 days (assume 7hrs a day) to do 3 marines, to a standard that makes most average games cry. The nicer varients you get one day to do it, and those would easily get to the finalists cabinet in Golden Daemon. You then sit back and watch as photography butchers your work and makes it look like a teenager in a store painted it in 10 minutes. 

One day I hope all those who criticise EMs work will get the chance to see it in person in the Museum. Then you get the chance to see all the detail and effort that went into them. It's a fun job, but by no means an easy one. Yes, many people out there are 'better' painters, but it's not easy to paint to a consistently high level, 5 days a week, every week, on models not of your choosing, and ludicrous deadlines. Of course you can paint marvelously when you can spend as much time as you like on something, which you *want* to paint.


----------



## neferhet

SilverTabby said:


> Yes, many people out there are 'better' painters, but it's not easy to paint to a consistently high level, 5 days a week, every week, on models not of your choosing, and ludicrous deadlines. Of course you can paint marvelously when you can spend as much time as you like on something, which you *want* to paint.


Amen to that. It's not funny if you have to paint 20 almost identical marines a week...


----------



## Grokfog

neferhet said:


> Amen to that. It's not funny if you have to paint 20 almost identical marines a week...


I had that problem with a bunch of my mates riders of Rohan. At least, that's what I think they were anyway. The models were trash.


----------



## Starship Trooper

OK I think we should mention that it’s the seller not the painter we should take issue with. If the two are one in the same then fine. So be it. But a year or two ago I sold this Xavier with a lot I had and months later I saw someone selling him on EBay as "Pro Painted" for almost $100 buy it now. Not my bad but certainly the sellers.


----------



## neferhet

How about i offer 40$ for those two barrels on the background??


----------



## Starship Trooper

neferhet said:


> How about i offer 40$ for those two barrels on the background??


There are three and I can do it for $60 with free shipping how is that? After all they are "pro painted". lol


----------



## neferhet

deal.


----------



## Loki1416

http://nashville.craigslist.org/tag/4433974437.html

This is on criagslist, not ebay, but still thought it was worth a laugh. Christmas Nids for $1500.00. I'm going to give him credit for A: Not saying it's pro painted and B: For painting the army instead of going for a block of grey on the table.


----------



## elmir

Well, given that it also includes the cases, this might just not be THAT far from the retail price? It's definatly a large collection, and if you add in the rest, you may actually find it's cheaper than retail? 

It's not a bargain by a long shot, but given the huge number of models, I'v seen far more outrageous-outrageous out there


----------



## Moriouce

This is from the swedish Ebay. Now it is good paining but this guy don't know what he has painted or how to assemble then rulewise. Anyone ready to put down 70£ just for the paint? 

http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Pro_painted_Eldar_WraithKnights___Warhammer_53197928.htm?ca=16&w=3


----------



## venomlust

No claim as to pro-painted, but check out the sweet grip he's got on the bolter:


----------



## InkedDnA

Grokfog said:


> That's a terrifying thought :shok:
> 
> I also spotted this one.... Here


I would almost buy that just because it's classic tycho...not sure if all the work to get that paint off would be worth it though, lol


----------



## Haskanael

4thswasi said:


> I would almost buy that just because it's classic tycho...not sure if all the work to get that paint off would be worth it though, lol


idk man, that looks like an awfull lot of layers in some places...


----------



## Varakir

venomlust said:


> No claim as to pro-painted, but check out the sweet grip he's got on the bolter:


My mate bought 12 tsons off ebay the other day, every single one had their bolters glued on with the grip still attached. 

I hear you asking "How is that possible? You can't glue the bolters to the hands unless you cut off the grip". It seems the answer is to use WAY too much glue and just glue them straight to the torsos.

Needless to say he was not happy when he realised.


----------



## InkedDnA

Haskanael said:


> idk man, that looks like an awfull lot of layers in some places...


Yea, its a bit overkill...that's why I'd only _almost_ buy it, lol.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

venomlust said:


> No claim as to pro-painted, but check out the sweet grip he's got on the bolter:


I saw and was like 'yeah, seems fine to me, just a bad hang job' *pun whatever*
Then I saw it and was like... *vomits*


----------



## venomlust

:laugh:


----------



## Lanfear

I'm pretty sure that bolter is round the wrong way. The muzzle is facing the model!!!!
Every time you think you've seen it all something more ridiculous pops up and hits you in the eyeball!


----------



## Reaper45

Lanfear said:


> I'm pretty sure that bolter is round the wrong way. The muzzle is facing the model!!!!
> Every time you think you've seen it all something more ridiculous pops up and hits you in the eyeball!


I'm sitting here wondering just how stupid do you have to be to manage that?


----------



## Zion

Reaper45 said:


> I'm sitting here wondering just how stupid do you have to be to manage that?


Maybe they shoot magic bullets that never miss (the wielder).


----------



## Varakir

Zion said:


> Maybe they shoot magic bullets that never miss (the wielder).


He's actually an alpha legion infiltrator decimating his warband from within.

"Sorry brother i've shot you once again! I just can't get the hang of this thing"


----------



## Grokfog

Russian Roulette, CSM style.


----------



## Zion

Grokfog said:


> Russian Roulette, CSM style.


So they play Czechoslovakian Roulette then. You play by using a Semi-Automatic, last person alive wins!


----------



## darkreever

Varakir said:


> My mate bought 12 tsons off ebay the other day, every single one had their bolters glued on with the grip still attached.
> 
> I hear you asking "How is that possible? You can't glue the bolters to the hands unless you cut off the grip". It seems the answer is to use WAY too much glue and just glue them straight to the torsos.


I've been in this hobby for over fifteen years now, and I can honestly say I was guilty of that for at least five models.

Twelve though...thats just lazy.


----------



## Grokfog

The Grand Necromancy begins anew!!

Just spotted this and had to share. Pro-painted.... Maybe. Could be. Perhaps. 

Pro-photographed? Not even close. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121359361058


----------



## Nordicus

Wauw that's just... Well, wauw.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Lol Now that makes me laugh.
Hows this one for you?









and its only 10$ !?!? what a bargain!


----------



## neferhet

SwedeMarine said:


> Lol Now that makes me laugh.
> Hows this one for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its only 10$ !?!? what a bargain!


for ten $ i can have a scabious hobo jerk me at the train station. Better deal. that model is offensive. :nono:


----------



## SwedeMarine

@neferhet
you think thats bad? watch this!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thousand-So.../151325626532?pt=Games_US&hash=item233bb5d0a4

I included the link so you can read the description.


----------



## neferhet

auuuggghhhhargleblad...*turns into a spawn*


----------



## Lanfear

Bloody hell, I have thinner paint on my walls. 
In the description he says 'Master painter', master-Bates more like!!!! 

Fair enough if he advertised it as a 'shit paint job' but as master painted? ;-)


----------



## SwedeMarine

I kninda like the unintentional NMM effect he managed though. Either that or he doesnt know how to use a camera either.


----------



## Logaan

He's to pro painting what Josef Fritzl is to baby sitting. 

Jeez.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201103507816
Check out this guy... I see he's having trouble with his balance there 
Stubbed his toe or something...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131211039699
10/10 for camera work on this guy


----------



## Grokfog

Found more!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131214970221 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121362867027 

And also, this one. Paint job isn't too bad, but by the Empty Gods what is going on with his ARM??!!

AND HE WANTS £80?!! FUCKIN' BARGAIN!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201107761961 



I love this thread. Makes me feel better about my shitty painting.


----------



## neferhet

that dreddy is..falling?? lolz

and ctually those ork boyz are some of the best painted shit that happens to be posted here 

nice find on the arm issue @Grokfog really disturbing positioning


----------



## SwedeMarine

Yeah that one took me a minute. But as you said the paint job is actually pretty good.

And i get the pose that he was going for with the dread but damn. If he was supposed to be leaping he should have built the base a little higher


----------



## Immortal walrus

So this is the new look of chaos?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHAOS-SP...0?pt=AU_Miniatures&hash=item1e8bfff556&_uhb=1

and I have no idea what this sentinel is doing (nice paint job tho)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WARHAMME...4?pt=AU_Miniatures&hash=item2ed23eb4b0&_uhb=1


----------



## Kreuger

Immortal walrus said:


> So this is the new look of chaos?


Ah, yes. Easily explained. That is a techmarine in vomit pattern ghillie suit, designed for camouflaged deployment on Nurgle daemon worlds.




Immortal walrus said:


> and I have no idea what this sentinel is doing (nice paint job tho)


Another obvious one. This sentinel is clearly trying to practice sky-firing, and since plasma cannons can't sky-fire . . . it's wishing. Or bird watching.


----------



## neferhet

Immortal walrus said:


> So this is the new look of chaos?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHAOS-SP...0?pt=AU_Miniatures&hash=item1e8bfff556&_uhb=1
> 
> and I have no idea what this sentinel is doing (nice paint job tho)
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WARHAMME...4?pt=AU_Miniatures&hash=item2ed23eb4b0&_uhb=1


The sentinel is dancing, obviously!

While the chaos marines..erm..well..i can't even...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats a travesty. especially for the price hes asking


----------



## Lanfear

Would it even be possible to keep a straight face and not burst out laughing if your opponent brought a bunch of these snot encrusted chaos marines out to play against you. I think not, you'd need to pack up and leave before you actually died laughing. 

The fact that someone is selling it and expects someone else to be mad enough to buy it beggars belief. :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

WOW! What a bargain! Paint job is really pretty good.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../121364344075?pt=Games_US&hash=item1c41e0ed0b

more Lolz









This guys is going to give @Varakir a run for his money painint wise.  NOT!









And finally this little gem. Now if youll excuse me im going to go and be sick. 








And at 50$ its bargain for that level of paint job. Take a look at some of his other Super Deals


----------



## SwedeMarine

Also just saw this. WTF!?


----------



## Moriouce

Being transformed into a giant, multi-tentacle, penis is not what you had in mind when you asked for Deamonhood of Slaanesh.


----------



## neferhet

Moriouce said:


> Being transformed into a giant, multi-tentacle, penis is not what you had in mind when you asked for Deamonhood of Slaanesh.


That's because you lack immagination. I always wanted to become a daemon phallus of Slaanesh. 
It has even retained one eye so it can continue to visually harass teenagers at the park (disguised as a tree)

And to be painted like that Be'lakor... A sense of unfinished that will forever haunt you...


----------



## Logaan

SwedeMarine said:


> And at 50$ its bargain for that level of paint job. Take a look at some of his other Super Deals





> I am a fanatic about detail. I feel as if I'm honoring the sculpter when I paint a model and find a way to expose every little detail he or she put into it. If I see the model is missing a tooth, I don't give him one! If I can give a blood drop a little reflection, I will. If they have a service stud in their forhead, it doesn't turn into a mole! That's why more detailed models are priced higher than less as well. The more detail I add, and I often have to put at least two coats even on the smallest detail, the longer it takes, the more I charge.


:shok:


----------



## Grokfog

Holy fucking shit on a stick this face is terrifying....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291171674763


----------



## Jacobite

Somebody has been on the old white powder it seems.


----------



## Varakir

SwedeMarine said:


> And at 50$ its bargain for that level of paint job. Take a look at some of his other Super Deals


Oh dear lord, that's the jackpot right there. His $155 Tyberos is amazing.



> This is my masterpiece. I created it for the Crystal Brush Tournament in Chicago this year, and it didn't have a fancy base/plinth, so it was ignored.












He was robbed, totally lost due to lack of plinth.


----------



## Grokfog

This guy HAS to be buying all the awful painted minis off other people so he can be some kind of auctioning Super-Troll right? He can't surely be so delusional as to imagine that his painting is competition standard can he? 


Please tell me he's a troll and there's not someone that fucking out of touch with reality wandering around, unsupervised.


Please.


----------



## Jacobite

Varakir said:


> He was robbed, totally lost due to lack of plinth.


Yeap that was totally it.


----------



## neferhet

either this guy is a moron or is a retard.


----------



## LazyG

How about we club together and commission something!


----------



## Nordicus

Varakir said:


> This is my masterpiece.


I'd hate to see his first mini then. But yeah, it's totally because of the base that it got ignored. It's not because it causes eye-cancer or anything.


----------



## Moriouce

Haha! I just saw an item on a swedish trading site. The 5 chosen from the DV Box go under the description. 
"5 chaos space marines chosen for Warhammer 40k Dark Eldar". 

Some should know something about what he sells.


----------



## Lanfear

Plinth my ass!!
That terminator is scraping tabletop standard never mind competition standard!


----------



## Reaper45

Jacobite said:


> Yeap that was totally it.


I can just see him at the competition asking the judges why he didn't win first prize was it because of the base?

I can also see them saying sure let's go with that.


----------



## kardos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../221483390341?pt=Games_US&hash=item3391705585


----------



## neferhet

kardos said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../221483390341?pt=Games_US&hash=item3391705585


This auction makes satan cry. 2000 motherfucking dollars for a bunch of mongo orange wolves...


----------



## Silens

kardos said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../221483390341?pt=Games_US&hash=item3391705585


Any idea how much this costs at RRP? Considering an entire chapter is $11,690 and this looks to be less than a single company, methinks this might be a rip-off.


----------



## DeathJester921

That last one makes my soul burn........


----------



## ckcrawford

That is pretty bad. Its not even cosmetically salvageable. Looks like one of those dudes that was addicted for a year and then quit.


----------



## ckcrawford

When these guys don't sell their items don't they have to pay an ebay fee based on percentage?


----------



## darkreever

Technically no, because if the item didn't sell then ebay would be taking a cut from a profit of 0. When listing an item, there are some additional choices that you can pay for (like bolding the title of your listing, having larger or more pictures than the dozen they allow, or listings that have an extended selling period) but other than those, if it doesn't sell you don't pay anything.


----------



## Roganzar

Oh yeah, have a bad day? Go look at some "pro-painted" stuff.
My eyes are watering from laughing at these.


----------



## Brother Cato

Here's one I came across -










See, this is why you always check out the Commission Painter first.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Their atcually a half decent table top standard... I had to zoom in to see the defects...
How much where they charging?


----------



## Brother Cato

kiro the avenger! said:


> Their atcually a half decent table top standard... I had to zoom in to see the defects...
> How much where they charging?


For the squad? I believe it was about £325.

I wish I were kidding.


----------



## neferhet

they are not bad at all, pretty decent...but...325£ ? wat


----------



## Brother Cato

neferhet said:


> they are not bad at all, pretty decent...but...325£ ? wat


Yeah, for 15 Space Wolves one would either consider average, or in a need of some thin yer paints.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

£325?!!? I think that's the worst I've ever seen!
I could under stand £32.50! Kinda...

Just wow... Never thought I would see that price tag


----------



## Brother Cato

kiro the avenger! said:


> Just wow... Never thought I would see that price tag


Just to compare, here are two different pro painted Imperial Knights...that actually don't look half bad. Compare with the Space Wolves above and weep X3


----------



## Roganzar

Brother Cato said:


> For the squad? I believe it was about £325.
> 
> I wish I were kidding.


So for that, NOPE!
Seriously, though they might even be worth kit cost, since they're not bad.


----------



## Grokfog

New one for you gents. This one's a classic...
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181513547025?nav=SEARCH


----------



## SwedeMarine

But... but... but... theres no paint on it !?!?!?


----------



## Archon Grimherald

maybe the paint is in our minds?


----------



## Moriouce

Maybe it is inside the mini :shok:


----------



## Shadow's Fury




----------



## Brother Cato

Clearly, the Paint was lost to the Warp X3


----------



## Loki1416

It's a new type of paint that only shows up if you wear a special pair of glasses. Like how 3D needs glasses.


----------



## Moriouce

Loki1416 said:


> It's a new type of paint that only shows up if you wear a special pair of glasses. Like how 3D needs glasses.



I tried with my 3D glasses. It ain't 3D paint.


----------



## Brother Cato

Archon Grimherald said:


> maybe the paint is in our minds?


Coming soon from Games Workshop - *PSYCHIC PAINT*.

Over 25 different variations that bend into the colour and Paint Job of your choice! Just as Voice of the Chaos Gods predicted!

Psychic Paint - IT WILL *BLOW YOUR MIND* X3


----------



## the_barwn

Maybe the paint is hidden with the other shoulder pad & when you put that on suddenly all the paint appears?? :wink:


----------



## Grokfog

This one's a "thin your paints special"

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331308322575

This painter has obviously studied for many years at the feet of mystical far eastern painting monks to learn the ancient art of "brown ink"... Being serious, it's not a bad job, but a tidy all over brown ink wash does not a pro painter make...


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321507847793?nav=SEARCH

Finally, look at the detail on this!


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321512053127?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Loki1416

I get it, it's heat paint. You have apply a heat source to the model for the paint to appear.


----------



## firstcape

Got to say I laughed at this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer-40k-dante-pro-painted-/181513542939?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item2a430cdd1b

A little...bright?


----------



## Brother Cato

Grokfog said:


> This one's a "thin your paints special"
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331308322575
> 
> This painter has obviously studied for many years at the feet of mystical far eastern painting monks to learn the ancient art of "brown ink"... Being serious, it's not a bad job, but a tidy all over brown ink wash does not a pro painter make...
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321507847793?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Finally, look at the detail on this!
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321512053127?nav=SEARCH


Second one isn't too bad. The first and final one though? MY EYES X3


----------



## SwedeMarine

Grokfog said:


> This one's a "thin your paints special"
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331308322575
> 
> This painter has obviously studied for many years at the feet of mystical far eastern painting monks to learn the ancient art of "brown ink"... Being serious, it's not a bad job, but a tidy all over brown ink wash does not a pro painter make...
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321507847793?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Finally, look at the detail on this!
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321512053127?nav=SEARCH


At least they arent asking ridiculous amounts for the minis.


----------



## elmir

I actually don't think the second one in that list is too bad. 

Yeah, it uses brown ink, but the application is smooth... And it's very nurgly in the end. On top of that, it's better than 99% of the models I see out there. So I don't think the cheeky "pro-painted" tag on that one is terribly out of place.


----------



## Silens

These are, er... Interesting.










But a total steal at £20 for the pair!


----------



## DeathKlokk

They look like marines with no pants on. Lol


----------



## Loki1416

@DeathKlokk 
That made me laugh so hard you get some rep


----------



## Brother Cato

Okay, I had to do some real digging for this one, but finally I found something to break up all the Space Marines we've had lately.










Behold THIN YOUR PAINTSgash, supreme lord of eye gouging. Bid starts at £100!


----------



## SwedeMarine

That's just awful. Its a brilliant model I can't beloved someone rubbed it like that.


----------



## Roganzar

Actually, the worst of it is that its almost not bad. I mean the paint needs thinning but the general style is pretty good.
Which makes it so much worse. Sadly.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

He never atcually claimed it be pro painted from my 5 seconds look, but that price tag says it all!


----------



## Brother Cato

kiro the avenger! said:


> He never atcually claimed it be pro painted from my 5 seconds look, but that price tag says it all!


I think in this instance, the fact he had the gall to charge £100 base is worthy enough to be in the thread. He may not claim it to be pro-painted, but a bad job for that kind of price... X3


----------



## Double Heretic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../111186446765?pt=Games_US&hash=item19e33a89ad

Claim of professionalism at the bottom of the page. Topical Deldar edition!


----------



## Brother Cato

Double Heretic said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../111186446765?pt=Games_US&hash=item19e33a89ad
> 
> Claim of professionalism at the bottom of the page. Topical Deldar edition!


I was wondering when this would update. And yes, those DE are HORRENDOUS X3


----------



## kiro the avenger!

He's marketed them as 'brand new, unused and unopened'
Me's detects something's fishy...


----------



## Zion

Seeing as they're Mandrakes I can believe the "unused" part. But not the "unopened" one.


----------



## neferhet

about that nagash crap, he actually sold the beastie for £ 112,00 plus shipping i guess.
What can i say. i'll start selling my underwear. better paintjob in there.


----------



## Double Heretic

Can't paint? More gore!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151436151718?pt=Games_US&hash=item23424c4ba6

Now you're just playing with me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25mm-WARHAM.../141414872166?pt=Games_US&hash=item20ecfbb466

THE EYES, THE EYES! I CAN'T BREATHE!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-25mm-WARH...CORSAIRS-2-pro-painted-by-seller/141431154317


----------



## Roganzar

Why paint when you can coat it in red sugar crystals, or candy.


----------



## Brother Cato

Double Heretic said:


> Can't paint? More gore!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151436151718?pt=Games_US&hash=item23424c4ba6


Well, I'll give him this credit - it looks like some androgynous lava monster X3



Double Heretic said:


> THE EYES, THE EYES! I CAN'T BREATHE!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-25mm-WARH...CORSAIRS-2-pro-painted-by-seller/141431154317


WHAT IS THIS I DO NOT EVEN -


----------



## Zion

To quote /tg/: "THIN YOUR PAINTS!"


----------



## Double Heretic

Straight out of Hel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../281464100871?pt=Games_US&hash=item4188915807

"painted to the highest standards"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151435362678?pt=Games_US&hash=item2342404176

Catsup the Mighty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151435548232?pt=Games_US&hash=item2342431648


----------



## Brother Cato

Double Heretic said:


> Straight out of Hel.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../281464100871?pt=Games_US&hash=item4188915807
> 
> "painted to the highest standards"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151435362678?pt=Games_US&hash=item2342404176





> I spent about 12 hours painting this guy.


Probably with his teeth, a large drybrush, a grilled Lobster and a Pikachu outfit probably X3


----------



## Reaper45

I don't claim to be the greatest painter in the world, I know I'm terrible but how exactly do they make those models look so bad?


----------



## Roganzar

I kind of want to like the first one. I mean I can't cuz it's not good, (though you can see the beginning of talent or skill or something). But I almost want to.
The other two though. Bad painting plus flash washout equals blech!


----------



## firstcape

Double Heretic said:


> THE EYES, THE EYES! I CAN'T BREATHE!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-25mm-WARHA...r/141431154317


The eyes on the second guy actually are terrifying.
Truly horrific. The poor guy looks shocked beyond all recognition.


----------



## Moriouce

http://www.tradera.com/warhammer-40k-space-mariners-rhino-mk-1-raritet-auktion_341005_217494568

What about this? Rare collectables? Non-mint condition, broken and badly painted. All for the desent price of 110£.


----------



## Brother Cato

Moriouce said:


> http://www.tradera.com/warhammer-40k-space-mariners-rhino-mk-1-raritet-auktion_341005_217494568
> 
> What about this? Rare collectables? Non-mint condition, broken and badly painted. All for the desent price of 110£.


To be fair, all that grey does make the ideal Primer for someone to do a better job on it...


----------



## Grokfog

Double Heretic said:


> Straight out of Hel.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4.../281464100871?pt=Games_US&hash=item4188915807
> 
> "painted to the highest standards"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151435362678?pt=Games_US&hash=item2342404176
> 
> Catsup the Mighty
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-F.../151435548232?pt=Games_US&hash=item2342431648


The first one, the helbrute? That's about my level of painting. I would never charge somebody that much for my sub-par work.

Second, the yhetee? I can't tell how good it is, but if this guy paints like he focuses a camera, I can only assume he used a toilet brush.

Third, why does that ogre have a furry mace? And why do I feel like that's a dirty statement?!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Moriouce said:


> http://www.tradera.com/warhammer-40k-space-mariners-rhino-mk-1-raritet-auktion_341005_217494568
> 
> What about this? Rare collectables? Non-mint condition, broken and badly painted. All for the desent price of 110£.


youre telling me thats not a bargain?!:shok: Crap. you think its to late to get my money back? :laugh:


----------



## hocky

Gotta love this:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111534484516&alt=web

Horrible pics, no display base, colours are awful & paint is super thick. It is a freeman banner though so that makes it pro painted obviously!!!!!


----------



## Roganzar

Nope.
That's just terrible. Why do these people insist on claiming pro-painted?


----------



## Silens

Roganzar said:


> Nope.
> That's just terrible. Why do these people insist on claiming pro-painted?


Because their parents didn't teach them standards when they were growing up. Everybody got a medal for participating and that crap.


----------



## Roganzar

Silens said:


> Because their parents didn't teach them standards when they were growing up. Everybody got a medal for participating and that crap.


And this is why I've begun teaching my son and nephew how to paint with standards.


----------



## Shadow's Fury

Double Heretic said:


> Straight out of Hel.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-40...item4188915807


The comment of "equipped with custom purple" had me on the floor. 12 hours for something that got hit by a paint grenade.


----------



## SwedeMarine

hocky said:


> Gotta love this:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111534484516&alt=web
> 
> Horrible pics, no display base, colours are awful & paint is super thick. It is a freeman banner though so that makes it pro painted obviously!!!!!


To be completely fair if you look at the banner its really not that bad. The overall Model is godawful for sure but the banner isnt bad. So he probably didnt paint it


----------



## SwedeMarine

And at the price he wants this predator to go for its a bargain


----------



## The Gunslinger

SwedeMarine said:


> And at the price he wants this predator to go for its a bargain


Its not a terrible paint job, but he can fuck right off with over $100!


----------



## SwedeMarine

So many mold lines !?!!


----------



## Kreuger

I particularly like the storm shield and lightning claw on the crew.


----------



## Vaz

Drive them closer! I want them to be more accurate when they shoot at me!


----------



## Creon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Painted...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f55b1f27

Could be pro-painted. But he needs to turn on a light.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Im not being funny but who even has that much money to spend on warhammer?


----------



## ItsPug

The Gunslinger said:


> Im not being funny but who even has that much money to spend on warhammer?


Well you actually only need one kidney... :laugh:


----------



## Kreuger

It looks like a well painted army with quite a lot in it. . . . Like terminators on bikes! 










Did anybody else notice these guys?


----------



## ItsPug

I didnt originally, I took one look at the first (very dark) picture and the price and thought...nah.

Having said that the terminators on bikes doesnt actually loko as bad as i thought it would be, at least from the front. Its a shame there's not a couple of other shots from different angles.


----------



## Tezdal

ItsPug said:


> I didnt originally, I took one look at the first (very dark) picture and the price and thought...nah.
> 
> Having said that the terminators on bikes doesnt actually loko as bad as i thought it would be, at least from the front. Its a shame there's not a couple of other shots from different angles.


Sure it doesn't look crazy terrible, but who goes through the trouble of mounting FW Death Guard terminator kits on bikes? And for what reason? Lol


----------



## SwedeMarine

Vaz said:


> Drive them closer! I want them to be more accurate when they shoot at me!


Does the storm shield give the tank the 3++ or just the crew ? :laugh:


----------



## ItsPug

Tezdal said:


> Sure it doesn't look crazy terrible, but who goes through the trouble of mounting FW Death Guard terminator kits on bikes? And for what reason? Lol


Rule of cool. You might have nurgle bikers, you might even have FW nurgle bikers, but only I have FW nurgle Terminator bikers! :laugh:

But yeah, having looked at a normal terminator and a space marine bike I wouldnt bother myself.



SwedeMarine said:


> Does the storm shield give the tank the 3++ or just the crew ? :laugh:


Wow, you're such a WAAC! its a 3++ to the front arc only, but does apply in CC, where the other crew member gets to make D3 S4 AP3 attacks with the Shred special rule. :grin:


----------



## venomlust

Makes no claim as to pro painted but I just had to showcase the awesome way these CSM are holding their autocannons.


----------



## Brother Cato

I thought Space Marines were immune to being drunk? :biggrin:


----------



## Haskanael

how did he deform the bases like that tho O-o


----------



## neferhet

i think he actually chewed those bases


----------



## SwedeMarine

I think you might be right !?


----------



## Kreuger

The bases look like they were partially melted in an acetone bath to strip the paint.


----------



## Brother Cato

Now while this Knight Castigator is painted rather well...something about it looks rather garish and off. I can't for the life of me work out what it is.


----------



## Kreuger

Wow. Ok. 
I saw this tonight, and what the fuck is this?

Other that, is than hideously painted AND insanely expensive.


----------



## fatmantis

Kreuger said:


> Wow. Ok.
> I saw this tonight, and what the fuck is this?
> 
> Other that, is than hideously painted AND insanely expensive.


hold on dude..did you check out his other stuff? he is expensive but if you look at his other stuff its really good
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRO-PAINTED...54?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3ccfd04a96


----------



## Kreuger

@fatmantis ya' got me there. The other commission work looks excellent. 

I'm mystified why on earth they would use such a revolting Heldrake model as their example.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Kreuger said:


> @fatmantis ya' got me there. The other commission work looks excellent.
> 
> I'm mystified why on earth they would use such a revolting Heldrake model as their example.


I dont know but they should definitely stick to doing blood angels. That Heldrake was so bad I think it gave me cancer.


----------



## Roganzar

A lot of that stuff looks great. But that Heldrake? The effects on it are awesome but the aesthetic of it looks like he was on whatever-the-hell drugs Dark Eldar are on, when he designed that.
Quality of paint job is great, style is eye cancer inducing, though.


----------



## SwedeMarine

No claims to this being pro painted but seriously? fuck off if you think im paying you 105$ PLUS SHIPPING. for what amounts to some decently table top standard models. 










Also found this gem










Really cool concept but fuck you im im paying 100$ per model and $15 dollars shipping.


----------



## Brother Cato

SwedeMarine said:


> No claims to this being pro painted but seriously? fuck off if you think im paying you 105$ PLUS SHIPPING. for what amounts to some decently table top standard models.


Iunno, those pictures actually make them look properly Pro Painted...



SwedeMarine said:


> Really cool concept but fuck you im im paying 100$ per model and $15 dollars shipping.


...Oh. Yeah. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Logaan

SwedeMarine said:


> Really cool concept but fuck you im im paying 100$ per model and $15 dollars shipping.


I think he's been sat too close to his paint stripper. That equates to £332 in Sterling....which is also about 3/4 of my rent. 

Good luck with that one champ.


----------



## venomlust

Pro painted AND pro sculpted!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235261fb7f


----------



## Kreuger

Just what I always wanted. . . inhumanly tall and thin Khornate runway models! You just aren't worshipping Khorne if you aren't using your best high heeled mutant combat boots!


----------



## Fallen

Even Slaanesh would find those too ugly.


----------



## Roganzar

Tzeench laughs as he convinces Khorne's followers to let his Sorcerer's give them "demonic" legs.


----------



## Nordicus

What about these... unfortunate little fellas?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Mar...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54d0120c

Only 30 bucks though, but still That Librarian looks like he got a good ol' plague going on in his face.

And another one here - One pro-painted werewolf for ya. He only used... 2 colors.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9e582519


----------



## Captain_Loken

Nordicus said:


> What about these... unfortunate little fellas?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Mar...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54d0120c
> 
> Only 30 bucks though, but still That Librarian looks like he got a good ol' plague going on in his face.
> 
> And another one here - One pro-painted werewolf for ya. He only used... 2 colors.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9e582519



That Librarian's banner though. It is so bad. 

Isn't this against EBay's rules, or is it all in the eyes of the beholder? hah


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> What about these... unfortunate little fellas?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Mar...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54d0120c
> 
> Only 30 bucks though, but still That Librarian looks like he got a good ol' plague going on in his face.
> 
> And another one here - One pro-painted werewolf for ya. He only used... 2 colors.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9e582519


honestly all 3 of those mini's are an average table top quality. but faar from pro-painted.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Nordicus said:


> What about these... unfortunate little fellas?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Mar...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a54d0120c
> 
> Only 30 bucks though, but still That Librarian looks like he got a good ol' plague going on in his face.
> 
> And another one here - One pro-painted werewolf for ya. He only used... 2 colors.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9e582519




That Librarian is in sad shape!

Can't they get in trouble for claiming something, when in fact it is not that?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Im still waiting for the first round of Pro Painted sigmar minis to pop up


----------



## Achaylus72

Any model painted however bad it is and the seller sells it, it is pro-painted.


----------



## Roganzar

Achaylus72 said:


> Any model painted however bad it is and the seller sells it, it is pro-painted.


Very true.
However, in the spirit and quality of the item(s) is far from pro-painted. The spirit of things is where this thread lies, not the strict definition of the term.

Still those two minis. Bless the painter's heart, he tried.


----------



## Achaylus72

Roganzar said:


> Very true.
> However, in the spirit and quality of the item(s) is far from pro-painted. The spirit of things is where this thread lies, not the strict definition of the term.
> 
> Still those two minis. Bless the painter's heart, he tried.


 I understand that but if a guy sees that model on EBay and it says Pro-Painted and decides it's good enough for him and buys it, then ipso facto it is pro-painted.


----------



## Captain_Loken

I kind of feel bad for these people. I honestly think they are desperate to sell their models so they decide to put "pro painted" in the description to get people to actually look at them.

To be fair, it is very competitive so I can't say they are in the wrong fully, but miss representing your items is not, in all, good.


----------



## Kreuger

Captain_Loken said:


> I kind of feel bad for these people. I honestly think they are desperate to sell their models so they decide to put "pro painted" in the description to get people to actually look at them.
> 
> To be fair, it is very competitive so I can't say they are in the wrong fully, but miss representing your items is not, in all, good.


This last batch isn't so bad. Ugly, certainly. But the seller definitely spent time on them painting text into the book, etc.

The best examples are where the model has several colors blobbed on which are obviously not "pro" and where the seller wants some bizarre exorbitant amount of money for it. Though I just poked through the first few pages and I didn't see any obviously bogus listings. The closest was a well painted dread and tac squad for $550 (looked good but not $500 worth.)


----------



## Einherjar667

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Knight-Scion-Standing


........


----------



## Roganzar

Einherjar667 said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Knight-Scion-Standing
> 
> 
> ........


The red ones are good, the blue is okay, but that green one?!?!?! What the unholy excrement of Papa Nurgle's sphincter?????


----------



## Tawa

Roganzar said:


> What the unholy excrement of Papa Nurgle's sphincter?????


Blessed be his tempestuous expulsions! :crazy:


----------



## KINKYWULFEN

See I alway get the ones not painted or painted like shit cuz I just got 25 tactiles 15 terminators 5 assaults 1dreadknoght and 1 champion for $80.


----------



## Grokfog

New one guys. Bargain too.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191721145019&alt=web

Also, this one is amazing. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111807157156&alt=web


----------



## Tawa

Grokfog said:


> Also, this one is amazing.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111807157156&alt=web


That's a real beauty.... :shok:


----------



## DeathKlokk

I love that the Flamer has a gunsight on it. Really stellar conversion.....


----------



## Tawa

Some of these should be "poo painted", surely.....?


----------



## Toawsty

The thing that actually saddens me, is that somewhere in the world, some guy might really buy this and think he has a pro painted army

Here are some gems that I found while randomly browsing the web:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4...683927?hash=item25b05d2397:g:DEoAAOSweW5VV06s
60$ for a Rhino?! It's not even like it has some awesome free-hands on it or anything.

This guy took the "Salamanders" concept a bit too litterally, but its not so badly painted. I think I can achieve the same level of painting:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4...968993?hash=item3d067ea861:g:x5AAAOSwdvpWDAdU

Such Propaint, very Blood Angels, many wow:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-4...552240?hash=item567cb6f3f0:g:zvUAAOxyBvZTTvVE


----------



## Roganzar

Grokfog said:


> New one guys. Bargain too.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191721145019&alt=web


Wow, thats...ho boy...thats special.



Grokfog said:


> Also, this one is amazing.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111807157156&alt=web


Hurrkkk. Papa Nurgle threw up there. Stop letting nurglings paint your models for you!


----------



## Grokfog

Sorry for necroing the thread, but this was one I felt you'd enjoy.

https://imgur.com/a/0osa5

Here's the link to the eBay auction 

Games Workshop Space Marine Terminator Librarian 1994 OOP Pro Painted RARE | eBay

Yours for only £14.99! Bargain!


----------



## Kreuger

Wow. That's awful. 
Good necro!


----------



## Battman

That one would be the winner of many awards and accolades.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Loki1416

I agree that the seller shouldn't have put "pro painted" in the title. But if you scroll down he explains a LOT better why it is as it is. 
Here is the copy/paste:
"This was painted by an Ex-GW staff member who has been gaming for years and who has entered lots of competitions so his painting is to a high standard. This model is not finished but has been undercoated in black, then the main green colour has been added with high and low green lights. The finer details have not been added yet and that is for the buyer to do and make their own."


----------



## the_barwn

Loki1416 said:


> I agree that the seller shouldn't have put "pro painted" in the title. But if you scroll down he explains a LOT better why it is as it is.
> Here is the copy/paste:
> "This was painted by an Ex-GW staff member who has been gaming for years and who has entered lots of competitions so his painting is to a high standard. This model is not finished but has been undercoated in black, then the main green colour has been added with high and low green lights. The finer details have not been added yet and that is for the buyer to do and make their own."


WOW!!! the seller is really trying to polish that turd.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

On a more serious note, which staff member???


----------



## Kreuger

the_barwn said:


> WOW!!! the seller is really trying to polish that turd....
> 
> On a more serious note, which staff member???


Probably a kid who has barely painted anything. But who was paid by someone's mom to paint their minis. =P


----------



## Tawa

the_barwn said:


> WOW!!! the seller is really trying to polish that turd....


Shoe shine, mister? Shoe shine? :laugh:


----------

